# Sparco Assetto Gara 18" Rims



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im looking at the 17 but not gotten them yet tire rack as the best deal

h3llion


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ya tire rack is where I am gonna get mine


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think they will look sick im thinking of the red ones haha

h3llion


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

that would be cool! Im going for black on my white cruze. Should look awesome!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea those are some sexy rims. I was looking at those for my white cruze. This YouTube vid is a behind-the-scenes of a photo shoot with a Red RS with black 18 Assettos. Note how the pax side of the car only has the rims!

Tire Rack - Behind the Camera: Chevy Cruze Photo Shoot - YouTube


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh snap, hadn't seen these on tire rack... Would look awesome on my black Cruze.


----------



## offroadjeepin (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got my 17's installed today. In my favorite color!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

offroadjeepin said:


> Just got my 17's installed today. In my favorite color!


Man I want them in red

h3llion


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Every picture I see, including my own, makes 17's look so small...

I'm going 20's I guess.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Every picture I see, including my own, makes 17's look so small...
> 
> I'm going 20's I guess.


Its also the tires will make it lookg bigger unless you go low pro

h3llion


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

offroadjeepin said:


> Just got my 17's installed today. In my favorite color!


I wouldn't mind this in black with red on the sides of the spokes.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I wouldn't mind this in black with red on the sides of the spokes.


Yea im thinking I am goin to do custom dark red to match interior

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

**** 17s are small  I wonder what those look like in 18s in black... I just saw them in black at tire rack and i wonder if the store is willing to put them on before i buy..


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Every picture I see, including my own, makes 17's look so small...
> 
> I'm going 20's I guess.


cause the cruze is boat dude,17s are way to small for the massive fender wheel im gonna go 19s just to say i aint rollin on 20s


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

If these wheels came in our bolt pattern, a set of 19s be on my car right now. 

Center Line Wheels


----------

